
Unique Dayton Hackerspace to Close This Month - bsgamble
https://www.dayton.com/places/bar--nightclub/end-the-great-experiment-downtown-bar-closing/Wnv2X3BbnDzcSGDxXZ2xjL/
======
bsgamble
Proto Build Bar, the unique hackerspace/bar announced that it will be closing
on December 21. It was a great resource for the Dayton area and we will be sad
to see it go. Proto not only offered the typical hackerspace services and
classes, but also had a full service bar, a self-service and assisted 3D
printing capability, and the world's largest claw machine.

